# Requesting Space Opera music



## lili889 (Jul 14, 2016)

Hello, I'm not sure exactly if requests are fine, but I didn't see anything for Space Opera in a search and I would really like to have more of this type of music to listen to!

Here are the Space Opera bands that I know of:

Metal: Glorrhammer - Space 1992: Rise of the Chaos Wizards

Rap/ Funk/ Hip Hop: Deltron 3030 - Deltron 3030; Event 2

Hyper Jpop - Momoiro Clover Z - (song) Mōretsu Uchū Kōkyōkyoku Dai Nana Gakushō (I can post the end of the Youtube link to it if requested, as finding a good link is quite annoying otherwise.)

Anyways, I would very much like to have more Space Opera music to listen to. I really love this setting for music! Thanks for any recommendations!


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

pretty sure billy thorpe's children of the sun is considered space opera


----------



## freijnen (Oct 20, 2009)

Search for the artist Ayreon. I love the concept album "Into the electric castle"


----------

